# SATA2 + Nvidia Chipsatz = Kernel Problem [solved]

## Moonfire

Hi,

ich habe mir eine neue Festplatte gekauft:

Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 ST3500320AS 7.200U/min 32MB Cache

und möchte diese eigentlich ganz gern zum laufen bekommen.

Ich habe nun diverse wikis und das Forum gelesen und eigentlich alles versucht was ich gefunden habe.

Ich habe es mit dem Kernel 2.6.19.7 geschafft das der Kernel zwar bootet, aber dann abbricht.

Folgende Meldung:

Root-NFS

VFS: Unable to moont root fs via NFS

In einer anderen Konstellation kommt folgende Meldung:

sata_nv is not available: *****einige zahlen vom Device *****: No interrupt assigned.

Ich habe alle Module fest in den Kernel eingebaut, da diese beim booten (von der neuen SATA2 Platte) ja noch nicht von der neuen Platte geladen werden können.

Ich kann euch leider auch keinen Auszug der Meldungen geben, da ich auch mit jedem anderen Kernel nicht booten kann, sobald ich ein SATA modul einbaue.

Interessanter Weise kann der Kernel von der Gentoo 2007 CD die Platte erkennen und voll nutzen.

Mein System:

```
moonX moonfire # lspci 

00:00.0 Memory controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 Memory Controller (rev a3)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 ISA Bridge (rev f3)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation CK804 SMBus (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)

00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 IDE (rev f2)

00:07.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev f3)

00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev f3)

00:09.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCI Bridge (rev f2)

00:0a.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller (rev f3)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev f3)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev f3)

00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev f3)

00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: Yamaha Corporation YMF-744B [DS-1S Audio Controller] (rev 02)

05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0421 (rev a1)

```

Mein Board:

ASUS M2N4-SLI

Kann man irgendwo die .config von dem Kernel der CD finden?

Hat irgend jemand irgend einen Tipp?

Danke im Voraus

LG Maik

----------

## manaru

Hi,

Die aktuelle Config kannst du via

```
 zcat /proc/config.gz 
```

ausgeben.

Ich würde mal alle Sata Module statisch einbinden und es dann erneut testen.

gruß,

imi

----------

## s.hase

Also ich denke mal ich habe den selben Chipsatz (RAID kommt wohl daher das ich das im BIOS aktiviert habe, nutzen tue ich es aber nicht):

```

sulaco ~ # lspci | grep ATA

00:07.0 RAID bus controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev f3)

00:08.0 RAID bus controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev f3)

```

Ich würde es mal mit nem aktuellen kernel probieren. SATA_NV und natürlich SCSI Disk Support direkt rein compilieren sollte eigentlich funktionieren.

----------

## Moonfire

Super!

Danke für die Tipps.

Ich kann nun sowohl im alten System die Platte erkennen, als auch das neue direkt von der SATA mit dem Kernel booten.

Ich nutze den 2.6.24er. Habe zwar im Moment eindeutig zu viele Module, da ich per zcat dem Kernel von der Bootcd die .config entnommen habe, aber das läßt sich ja noch anpassen.

Schönes Wochende.   :Cool: 

----------

